# Action toward House-Senate Commitee



## Tailon630 (Jan 17, 2017)

https://www.masscopaction.com/committee

Here is something critical all of us and supporters need to do. Go to the link fill out your info. It has a pre-written message for an email that is well worded and gets all(most) of our concerns across. ALSO you can add a message of your own at the bottom. 
Go do it. SEND IT TO EVERYONE IN YOUR PD OR ANYONE WHO SUPPORTS US!! Do it now!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Its time to take a page from BLM and visit them at their offices and homes.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hush said:


> Its time to take a page from BLM and visit them at their offices and homes.


I think its too late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Waltham Newswatch, August 6, 2020 Waltham police officer Scott Hovsepian, the head of a large Massachusetts police union, criticized Massachusetts police reform legislation during a meeting with President Trump at the White House on July 31. Hovsepian appeared with other police union leaders from the National Association of Police Organizations (NAPO), which has endorsed President Trump's bid for re-election. Hovsepian is the treasurer of NAPO and the president of MassCOP, the Massachusetts Coalition of Police, which represents 4,300 law enforcement officers in more than 150 Bay State communities. Video courtesy of The White House / wh.gov


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Cool beans!
He should call Charlie directly


----------

